# Bunk Garbage from PSL



## jackson1 (May 28, 2015)

Morning UG - 

I was going to put this post in the cycle section but I felt I had to say something that you all already know . . . and that probably means it should be in this section at the least and possibly edited if necessary. 

So I'm running a cycle of 600mg TestE per week, AI finally dialed in (was a bit tricky at first), HCG 500iu (250 twice/wk).  I am about 6wks in.  I am going for bloods next week but I have seen some great progress so far.  Increased libido (like a lot), feeling great, and putt on almost 20 lbs.  I have hit a stopping point over the last week, no gain or loss, so I'm hoping that's gonna change in the coming weeks . . .

Now, I am cycling with a close family member.  He decided to add DBol and ordered me some Winstrol.  It was free, so I took it.  I'm not trying to add much more fluff and I was concerned about messing with the AI I finally got right, so I agreed.  Seemed like Winstrol was a good fit since it doesn't aromatize.  Today makes the 10th dose of 50mg/day and I have noticed no discernible difference at all.  Orals were from PSL.  Wasted money, right?


----------



## ColoradoJay (May 28, 2015)

A google search for "Purity Source Labs Bunk" reveals that they are well known for selling fake gear, and that their real gear is under-dosed.  I've never used them personally.


----------



## HDH (May 28, 2015)

What were you expecting from 50mg ED?

Not a big dose and lower BF makes a bigger difference.

Adding 20lbs in the first 6 weeks sounds like you have picked up some bloat as well and have mentioned the word fluff.

I don't know anything about the lab, just trying to look at all the angles.

What's your cycle experience and anabolics use?

H


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (May 28, 2015)

There's a thread here about PSL being a selective scammer at best. Look it up. Maintenance Man made the thread.


----------



## Jayjay82 (May 28, 2015)

Definitely look PSL up on here and you will see that they seem to be selective scammers. I would personally not trust their gear first you don't know exactly what your getting second there are people on this board that have had success and then ended up getting really screwed by them. So be very careful especially with a shady ass source like that and I wish you the best of luck!


----------



## Iron1 (May 28, 2015)

DocDePanda187123 said:


> There's a thread here about PSL being a selective scammer at best. Look it up. Maintenance Man made the thread.



This is the thread people are referring to:

https://www.ugbodybuilding.com/thre...fancy-elixir-salesmen?highlight=purity+source


----------



## jackson1 (May 29, 2015)

HDH said:


> What were you expecting from 50mg ED?
> 
> Not a big dose and lower BF makes a bigger difference.
> 
> ...



I thought 50 ED was a pretty decent dose, no?  I guess I was expecting some additional strength increase, muscle hardening, and perhaps some joint pain as the write ups I've read indicate.  And yes, there is def bloat with the test no doubt. Water fat and some muscle. This is my first cycle so I'm just happy everyone is still happy and healthy (relatively speaking lol).


----------



## jackson1 (May 29, 2015)

Well u guys say "selective scammers" - guess I didn't make the cut.


----------



## jackson1 (May 29, 2015)

Fuc*ers. 

Ok I'm done now.


----------



## 4everstrong (May 29, 2015)

For winny to shine you need to be at a Low BF percentage Period.. If i was going to run winny i would use it at 75-100mg ED for 6-8 weeks.


----------



## PillarofBalance (May 29, 2015)

HDH said:


> What were you expecting from 50mg ED?
> 
> Not a big dose and lower BF makes a bigger difference.
> 
> ...



Psl is uncle z fyi


----------



## PillarofBalance (May 29, 2015)

4everstrong said:


> For winny to shine you need to be at a Low BF percentage Period.. If i was going to run winny i would use it at 75-100mg ED for 6-8 weeks.



75 to 100? Jeeezus... I am in agony reading that.

What was is joliver said about winstrol? It's bad for bones and people who have bones or something?


----------



## jackson1 (May 29, 2015)

PillarofBalance said:


> Psl is uncle z fyi



I've heard that name before - what's the deal with Uncle Z?


----------



## PillarofBalance (May 29, 2015)

jackson1 said:


> I've heard that name before - what's the deal with Uncle Z?


Uncle z is one of the longest running scams out there. Underdosed or completely fake gear, packs not sent etc... he pays for space at several boards and those boards delete negative reviews and ban the user.


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (May 29, 2015)

PillarofBalance said:


> 75 to 100? Jeeezus... I am in agony reading that.
> 
> What was is joliver said about winstrol? It's bad for bones and people who have bones or something?



I think the quote was

"Winny is bad for bones and the people who have them" hahahaha


----------



## 4everstrong (May 29, 2015)

PillarofBalance said:


> 75 to 100? Jeeezus... I am in agony reading that.
> 
> What was is joliver said about winstrol? It's bad for bones and people who have bones or something?



Yes you can see good results off of 50mgs BUT i get the best results from 75-100mgs. That is my sweet spot. I run a low dose of NPP with my winny for my joints and never have a problem.


----------

